# Do any of you who sweep also stripe?



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Any line stripers on here? I'd like to hear how much you're paying for paint. Last year I was getting 5 gallons for $90 and I would sure like to improve on that price. 

Any of you have a decent source?


----------



## SnowMT (Jan 12, 2011)

We offer complete property maintenance. Will have to look at what we paid for 5 gallos. Where are you getting your paint from?


----------



## SnowMT (Jan 12, 2011)

we being ww.rockymtnsupervac.com


----------



## SnowMT (Jan 12, 2011)

13.00 a gallon - really depends if you buy in volume, who your dealing with.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Last year I was buying paint from a hardware store that I plow for. I don't think he buys enough to give me a competitive price. Plus I don't need name brand paint.

Can you PM me the name of your supplier? I have no issues buying pallet loads in order to save money.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

I stripe and pay around 80 to 90 for 5 gallon. I mostly do small lots and alot of the company's won't mess with the lots due to the small size. In fact I have a couple of company's that recommend me. I buy from a local Tulsa company called Ancor paint, and some from SW.


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

Well I stripe for a living, I have been around for almost 30 years. I spend over 100 grand a year for paint.70 to 110 a 5 gallon bucket is the normal price. 70 for cheap oil based, and around 100 for latex liquid thermo plastic from sealmaster.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

ZachXSmith;1239072 said:


> Well I stripe for a living, I have been around for almost 30 years. I spend over 100 grand a year for paint.70 to 110 a 5 gallon bucket is the normal price. 70 for cheap oil based, and around 100 for latex liquid thermo plastic from sealmaster.


Sounds like you have a big time operation. So do you purchase 5 gallon buckets or do you get it in bulk? I've seen guys buying 55 gallon drums but I'm not ready for anything like that.

What kind of sprayers do you use? I have a Kelly Creswell that I'm very happy with. The only thing I've ever had to replace on it was the tip. Other than that it just goes and goes.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

ZachXSmith;1239072 said:


> Well I stripe for a living, I have been around for almost 30 years. I spend over 100 grand a year for paint.70 to 110 a 5 gallon bucket is the normal price. 70 for cheap oil based, and around 100 for latex liquid thermo plastic from sealmaster.


Your Dad has Been in Business for 30 Years......


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

Camden;1239106 said:


> Sounds like you have a big time operation. So do you purchase 5 gallon buckets or do you get it in bulk? I've seen guys buying 55 gallon drums but I'm not ready for anything like that.
> 
> What kind of sprayers do you use? I have a Kelly Creswell that I'm very happy with. The only thing I've ever had to replace on it was the tip. Other than that it just goes and goes.


We have 2 mb's, 1 kelly, and 3 airless graco's. We spray oil out of the older air machines, and we spray latex from the new graco's. We have never purchased any 55 gallon drums, 5 gallon buckets are all we use.

those old kelly's and mb's just keep pumping paint so we never stop using them. Just new hoses every year and a motor and air compressor when needed.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Anything between 75 and 90 for 5 gal is resonable


----------

